# 16th Century help



## lwhitehead (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi I'm having research problem dealing with the 16th Century, for example Tudor books who is a good historian?, Alison Weir, David Strakey. You see my problem,




LW


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 11, 2014)

You could Google 16th century culture or 16th century history. There are not doubt pages which will cover the subject. You might possibly find more information on the historians you are interested in.


----------



## escorial (Aug 11, 2014)

could you not get insight from reading the likes of Shakey, Bacon,Marlow..ect


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 11, 2014)

I did on David Starkey he suffers from Foot in Mouth sickness, it seems he hate femianism, I need straight answers when creating my own 16th century fantasy setting.

LW


----------



## ppsage (Aug 12, 2014)

I found my keys to understanding the 16th century by researching four topics. First was Spain in the new world. There's a new Columbus bio that might be great. The widening of the world context is vital. Next was Emperor Charles and the Holy Roman Empire. This is the rise of bureaucracy and the modern nation-state. Then the Reformation. This is long and complex but the inklings of the egalitarian humanism which underlie about all contemporary ideology find their start here and its enthusiastic adolescence colors the period thoroughly. The last thing surprisingly, is the rise and dominance of the Ottoman Empire, still the longest lived dynasty in global history and important for understanding some of the contingency which permeates life in that crucial first century of the modern era.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 12, 2014)

Well some people have said that Alison Weir a Pop Historian, most real Historians don't want to take her seriously, this is my problem which sources are straight.


LW


----------



## ppsage (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't find that Weir has any academic credentials; not entirely disqualifying, but to be able to judge for yourself, get warmed up with some authors who do. I suggest sticking with ones from the last quarter or so of the twentieth century to present for starters as well, because the recent, great advancements in archaeological methodology have tended to change the reading of the history -- even for so recent a period -- quite a bit. Any decent sized metropolitan library will supply the volumes wanted to get started, with the credentials sought clearly available on the jacket bio. After that, follow interest into original sources or outdated antiquarians or popular interpretation, knowing how to evaluate the material found. Given links the online catalog of the library to be used, I could easily make suggestions.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I found that Amazon.ca a good place to find honest thoughts on historians books, so far G J Meyer historian hasn't steered me wrong yet.


Daily life what the common person did differ from each nation, which I got to find out as well. Money is going to be problem as well Fantasy setting like using one form of the three type of coins, copper, sliver and gold.



LW


----------

